# Say Hello to my little Friend



## mobetter (Dec 17, 2009)

Gotta share,

 Got her last week, I decided I would start milling some of the big stuff I used to just buck and spit(nice excuse eh?)

 I wish I could have a few of those big ones back now.


----------



## joat717 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice saw i love my dolmar


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 19, 2010)

Good, quality tools are important.  It looks expensive.   :wow: 

Does it get the job done to your satisfaction?


----------



## mobetter (Jan 21, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> Good, quality tools are important.  It looks expensive.   :wow:
> 
> Does it get the job done to your satisfaction?



 That saw cost less than a Rancher, or 290 Farm Boss.

 Those old dudes cost a bunch new, and are the equal to any big saw made.



 Here's a pic of my little bro' quartering an old standing dead Sycamore Round.







 Those big saws are so cool to see ripping through big stuff with authority!


----------



## mobetter (Jan 21, 2010)

joat717 said:
			
		

> nice saw i love my dolmar




 I just got a 120 off craigslist,  cool old saws. I had to clean her up and put a new rim and chain on it.

 I found some si bumper spikes and fabbed one to fit the clutch cover, dual dawgs look kewl!


----------



## quads (Jan 21, 2010)

I've got a Sachs Dolmar 117, bought new in 1985.  The rubber mounts are bad and it needs a carb kit.  Someday I am going to see if I can get it going again.  I liked that saw.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol, you guys and your chainsaws are like me with my sewing machines.  I'm up to 7 industrials (in benches with 1/2hp motors) and somewhere in the neighborhood of another dozen "home" machines that just sort of find their way to my home.  The saddest thing is I'm incapable of saying, "no" when I see an unusual industrial machine appear in the classifieds.  Presently looking for a used coverstitch machine and nice buttonholer... .  It's definitely a disease!


----------



## quads (Jan 22, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> Lol, you guys and your chainsaws are like me with my sewing machines.  I'm up to 7 industrials (in benches with 1/2hp motors) and somewhere in the neighborhood of another dozen "home" machines that just sort of find their way to my home.  The saddest thing is I'm incapable of saying, "no" when I see an unusual industrial machine appear in the classifieds.  Presently looking for a used coverstitch machine and nice buttonholer... .  It's definitely a disease!


Pictures, pictures!


----------



## mobetter (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree,


  Bobbin, you need to do some pics of your bad machines, I bet you have a couple Husqvarnas in the mix!


 Here's the only pic of my Husqvarna 359. It's a worker, not a shelf Queen.

 Although its only 59 cc, It's twice as loud as my 100 cc saws!


----------



## mobetter (Feb 4, 2010)

The big brown truck strikes again,






 This is the fourth Sachs Dolmar since early December, I really like the old Dolmars.


----------



## SWNH (Feb 4, 2010)

My saw stable:


----------



## mobetter (Feb 4, 2010)

I need to get to work on hanging the shelves I milled with the 153. 

 Here are my new babies sharing the wifes "garden shelf"


----------



## mobetter (Feb 4, 2010)

Used the 143 for the first time today,(got it UPS yesterday)

 It is a very powerful saw, ebayer sent it with one of the sharpest chains I have ever used.

 95 cc and doesn't weigh much more than my 120 (w/ 20" bar)

 I love this saw!






 Shot was 5 minutes out of the box Idling in the grass.

 I'm a Sachs Dolmar junkie!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like some nice saws!


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the advertisement quality photographs! (and I thought I saw some tomato cages in the background!)


----------



## bigtall (Feb 6, 2010)

I have never ever seen a Dolmar down here. Gonna have to find one and take it for a test drive!


----------



## mobetter (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is the big boy in it's first pass with my home made mill attachment.






Here are some nice White Oak planks, 19 feet long and 2.375 inch thick 18-19 inch down to 16-17 inch wide.





 I will hang 2 of these planks tomorrow (shelves for the old Dolmar collection) when my son comes over to help me lift them (~300 pounds ea) Whew!


----------



## mobetter (Feb 6, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> (and I thought I saw some tomato cages in the background!)



 Good eye,

 We put out about 24 tomato plants, and several types of peppers. Started a strawberry patch and a dozen raspberry plants last spring.

 We put away about 100 pints of salsa, I think we only have 2 or 3 left. The Kids grab a few pints every time they visit! 







 We also put around 40 quart of quartered tomato's away too.

 Opening up a jar of that stuff in this weather, is just like opening "canned Sunshine"


----------



## mobetter (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is the old saws new home, (shame to drip bar oil all over these nice planks)







Here is the full view, Guess I will be needing more saws to fill the void.







I saved the widest one for down by my work bench, need to dig through the scrap drum at work to find a few more pieces of extrusion to make 3 more brackets.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, you have some clubhouse there, Mo.!  

Crummy year for tomatoes in New England last summer.  Too much rain (all manner of disease and fungus) and not enough sunshine.  I won't eat tomatoes at this time of year.  Anything genetically bred to be picked green and shot into a harvester at 25 mph is NOT a tomato I want to eat!  I know exactly what you mean about "canned sunshine".  We didn't much away this past year but did get the last of the Brussel Sprouts from the plants for our New Year's Day meal.


----------

